# ICB 2013 Haltbarkeit?!



## Eisbein (4. August 2014)

Tja was soll ich sagen, es sind nun knapp 14 Monate verstrichen seitdem ich mein ICB framekit bekommen und aufgebaut habe.

Wie ich es genutzt habe, wurde ja hier ganz gut dokumentiert, sprich (hoch)Alpine Trails, keine Bikeparks, keine großen Sprünge. Normale und artgerechte Haltung eines Enduro...

...sollte man meinen. Nachdem meine Hörste spiel hatten und nach zweiwöchigem (ca. 4mails) kontakt mit dem Service auf Kulanz erneuert wurden (ach ne falsch, ich hab nur die neuen lager bekommen) nun das nächste problem. Ich wollt eigentlich nur dem immer noch vorhandenen Knacken nachgehen und dann sah ich folgendes:




 

 

Das ist die Sitzstrebe direkt an der Bremsaufnahme.

Ich war ja sonst immer sehr zufrieden mit dem Rad, aber so langsam sink mein geistiger PH-Wert richtung stark sauer. 


Habe jetzt sowohl mit Stefan als auch mit dem Service Kontakt aufgenommen. Bin mal auf antworten gespannt.


----------



## matou (4. August 2014)

Mhh F*ck! Das ist Mist!

Ich wünsch Dir, dass Carver/F-XXL bei Dir genauso unkompliziert und schnell handelt wie bei mir.
Mein Rahmen ging letztendlich komplett zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KainerM (4. August 2014)

Knacken gefunden.


----------



## powjoke (4. August 2014)

KainerM schrieb:


> Knacken gefunden.


----------



## JENSeits (4. August 2014)

oh mist, halte uns bitte auf dem laufenden! Ich gehe gleich mal runter und kontrolliere bei meinem auch gleich ob mein Knacken daher kommt!


----------



## Eisbein (4. August 2014)

Nein, knacken kam nicht daher. Es muss immer noch i.eine bewegung im horstlink sein. Mit bissl Öl merkt man die bewegung noch, aber man hört es nicht mehr. 

Ja, ich werd berichten.

Aber das Rahmen an Bremsaufnahmen an den schweißnähten reissen, ist nichts neues. Passiert bei den Trialrahmen reihenweise. Nur dacht ich, das es da an der schlechten produktionsqualität liegt.


----------



## KainerM (4. August 2014)

Leider nein, dafür habe ich schon zu viele gleich gelagerte Probleme bei verschiedensten Rahmenherstellern gesehen - bei mir bis jetzt ein Kraftstoff und ein Spezi, beide an der Schweißnaht zur Hinterbremse. Letzten Endes bleibt die Schweißung immer eine Schwachstelle, und mit der Fertigungsqualität scheint es beim ICB nicht weit her zu sein - ich hab bei meinem Rahmen Schweißnähte in den verschiedensten Farbschattierungen, das sagt glaub ich alles über die Qualität. Da wird gescheißt mit dem, was gerade da ist...

Ich drück dir die Daumen dass sie noch wo eine Sitzstrebe rumliegen haben!

mfg


----------



## Kharne (4. August 2014)

Da bin ich froh, doch kein ICB gekauft zu haben.

Ich fühle mit dir, ich hoffe du musst weniger als 1 Jahr auf Ersatz warten...


----------



## Romarius (4. August 2014)

hatte ich neulich nicht was von wegen Betatestern generell im Outdoorsport erwähnt? Hätten wir die 1150gr Grillfleisch mal nicht an einem abend verdrückt


----------



## Eisbein (4. August 2014)

wir hätten die zweite flasche rotwein noch leer saufen sollen, dann hätte ich nächsten tag bisschen langsamer gemacht. Was dem kopf weh tut, tut auch dem rahmen weh.


----------



## doriuscrow (10. August 2014)

Bestimmt haben die noch Sitzstreben rumzuliegen - wenigstens die zwei, die ich zusammen mit den 3 Hauptrahmen zurückgeschickt habe, sollten da noch irgendwo rumfliegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nino85 (14. August 2014)

So ein Mist - halte uns auf dem Laufenden


----------



## Eisbein (15. August 2014)

Habe derweil schon 3 Emails an Carver/FXXL geschickt, da ich den rahmen dringend in 2 Wochen brauche. Bis dato keine Antwort.

Haben die so viel damit zu tun beschwerden über schiefe Schutzbleche (oder ähnlich belangloses) zu bearbeiten? Wofür arbeiten denn dort mindestens 3 Leute im Service. (ich hab schon emails von drei verschiedenen Mitarbeitern dieses jahr erhalten.)


----------



## nino85 (15. August 2014)

@Eisbein: Anrufen und dann per Mail bestätigen lassen. 
Vor allem wenn es dringend ist, würde ich auf keinen Fall nur über E-Mails gehen. 

Gruß


----------



## doriuscrow (15. August 2014)

Ruf an und sprich mit dem Herrn Kulpe - der hat mir letzten Endes dann doch sehr freundlich und unkompliziert weitergeholfen!


----------



## Eisbein (15. August 2014)

War halt die letzten tage nur unterwegs und gestern nacht erst ausm Wallis zurück (zum glück hat der rahmen gehalten). Aber ich werde es gleich mal versuchen. 

Danke!


----------



## nino85 (15. August 2014)

Eisbein schrieb:


> War halt die letzten tage nur unterwegs und gestern nacht erst ausm Wallis zurück (zum glück hat der rahmen gehalten). Aber ich werde es gleich mal versuchen.
> 
> Danke!



Du bist mit dem Riss weitergefahren? Respekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (15. August 2014)

Nett dieser Herr Kulpe. Sein Vorgesetzer und der PM waren oder sind noch in Taiwan (Qualitätsmangement für die 2015er Serie) daher per Email keine Antwort.

Ersatzteil geht klar, aber wird vmtl. eins aus der Raw Serie, von den Reklamierten. Ich muss mich kurzfristig damit abfinden, aber langfristig finde ich das nur eine unzureichende Lösung. 1. Andere/keine Farbe + anderes Finish 2. Vmtl. ist das kein Neuteil.
Da werd ich noch mal nachhaken! 



nino85 schrieb:


> Du bist mit dem Riss weitergefahren? Respekt



Warum nicht? solange man das beobachtet, seh ich da kein Problem. Bin schon ein ganzes Jahr mit einem gerissenen Trialrahmen weiter gefahren.
Und lieber mit Riss fahren, als auf eine Woche Wallis mit den Freunden verzichten.


----------



## nino85 (15. August 2014)

Das ist nicht unüblich, dass du Ersatzteile nicht in derselben Farbe bekommst, leider


----------



## Eisbein (15. August 2014)

Wenn ein Teil defekt ist, bestehe ich darauf das es im rahmen der Gewährleistung durch das gleiche bauteil ersetzt wird und nicht ein gebrauchtes (und/oder minderwertiges) teil bekomme welches im zweifelsfall noch den Wert mindert. 

Ich bin bei sowas eigentlich tollerant und bin ja auch realistisch was die versorgung mit ersatzteilen bei unserem ICB angeht, dennoch hoffe ich auf ein entgegenkommen. 

Zum Beispiel, ein Rabatt für die neu wippe oder sowas.


----------



## raptora (15. August 2014)

> Da wird *gescheißt* mit dem, was gerade da ist...



Das sollte im Rahmenbau nicht vorkommen


----------



## Eisbein (15. August 2014)

#freud


----------



## nino85 (15. August 2014)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Wenn ein Teil defekt ist, bestehe ich darauf das es im rahmen der Gewährleistung durch das gleiche bauteil ersetzt wird und nicht ein gebrauchtes (und/oder minderwertiges) teil bekomme welches im zweifelsfall noch den Wert mindert.
> 
> Ich bin bei sowas eigentlich tollerant und bin ja auch realistisch was die versorgung mit ersatzteilen bei unserem ICB angeht, dennoch hoffe ich auf ein entgegenkommen.
> 
> Zum Beispiel, ein Rabatt für die neu wippe oder sowas.



Ok, gebraucht hatte ich überlesen. Entspannt wäre ich da an deiner Stelle sicher auch nicht. Eine graue Strebe wirst du wohl nicht mehr bekommen (wird ja kein graues Bike mehr produziert). Ein entsprechendes Entgegenkommen wäre auf jeden Fall angebracht.


----------



## Eisbein (19. August 2014)

Bekomme ersatz. Leicht gebrauchte raw streben. Lager soll ich auf rechnung von carver wechseln lassen. Und ein Rabatt/rückerstattung auf die Kaufsumme des Rahmens gibt es wohl auch.

Was mir der gute Jens noch so erzählt hat zum thema carver, behalt ich mal für mich


----------



## matou (19. August 2014)

Glückwunsch, dass es auch so unkompliziert geklappt hat.
Carver? Jetzt machst mich fast etwas Neugierig...wenn ich nicht schon umgestiegen wär.


----------



## KainerM (19. August 2014)

Naja, nach dem was da mit dem ICB so abgegangen ist braucht man eigentlich nur 1:1 zusammen zählen... Ich drücks mal so aus: Mein Kontakt mit Carver bzgl. meiner Bestellung war bestenfalls "durchwachsen". Da ist ziemlich alles schief gelaufen, was nur schief laufen kann.

mfg


----------



## Kharne (19. August 2014)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Was mir der gute Jens noch so erzählt hat zum thema carver, behalt ich mal für mich



Erzähl, Carver wird bald dichtgemacht?

Dass sie dir Streben aus nem reklamierten R´n´C zuschicken ist einfach nur arm, ich habe aber leider nix anderes erwartet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (20. August 2014)

Angeblich hätten die jetzt sämtliche Ersatzteile aller Carver Rahmen seit 2010 mal bestellt. Also i.wie so, zufälligerweise rauschte meine Telefon Grad in diesem Moment. Wann die teile dann verfügbar sind, ach Naja das kennen wir ja.


----------



## Eisbein (27. August 2014)

Strebe verbaut.
Ich stelle fest, so wild wie ich es erwartet hatte sieht es nicht aus, dennoch nur eine Übergangslösung.
Was meint ihr, kann ich einen Tausch/ersatzrahmen verlangen wenn sie die strebe nicht in passender farbe (und neuzustand) liefern können?


----------



## Kharne (27. August 2014)

Der Ersatzrahmen kommt dann wann? Das Problem ist, dass du nicht beweisen kannst, dass der Rahmen schon bei Auslieferung kaputt war, damit kannst du gegenüber FXXL schlecht die Gewährleistungskarte ziehen und bist auf die Garantie von Carver angewiesen.

Sei froh, dass du überhaupt was auf die schnelle gekriegt hast


----------



## Romarius (31. August 2014)

Garantierechtlich gesehen vermutlich eher eine kleine Ausgleichszahlung. Funktion ist wieder hergestellt. Design/Aussehen ist nunmal nicht wichtigster, kaufentscheidender Punkt. Bietet man eine Entschädigung dafür an, würde ich behaupten, dass das relativ ok geht.

Subjektiv gesehen, sollte man dir natürlich 2-3 neue Rahmen geben. Bitte einen in L noch liefern Carver, danke. Farbe ist mir auch egal


----------



## Eisbein (18. Oktober 2014)

So, die ganze geschichte hat jetzt ein Ende gefunden in einer "Entschädigungszahlung" die so ungefähr die hälfte des kleinsten 3-Stelligen Betrages hat. Darüber hinaus darf/soll/kann ich noch die Lager in der Sitzstrebe auf kosten von Carver tauschen lassen. (vmtl. ist das teurer als die entschädigung)

Immerhin hat sich der Herr Kulpe ca. 413mal entschuldigt, und er würde ja gern wenn er dürfte und und und... Kaufen kann ich mir davon auch nichts und meine letzte Reise hab ich auch mit einem anderen Rad gemacht aber gut, jetzt weis man wenigstens, dass Carver eher nichts mit (anspruchsvollen) Mountainbikern zu tun haben möchte


----------



## Pintie (23. Dezember 2014)

Ein kleiner Tipp:
bei der x12 Achse darauf achten das die beiden O-ringe in Ordnung sind.
sonst korrodiert das so fest das man es nicht mehr aufbekommt.
-> 6er Schlüssel dreht rund
-> windeisen bricht
-> linksausdreher bricht
-> 12er Bohrer hilft...


----------



## Chris0711 (25. Dezember 2014)

Der O-Ring bringt da nichts, ist doch auf der anderen Seite. 
Alu Kontakkorrosion ist immer ein Problem. Am besten ein wenig Fett auf das Gewinde. Ist zwar nicht Ideal wegen des Anzugsdrehmoments aber besser als Korrosion. 
Was evtl. auch geholfen hätte ist das Schaltauge auszubauen um die Spannung raus zu nehmen und dann die Gewindehülse mit einem Innensechskant gegenhalten.

Klingt nach Klugscheissen, ist es wahrscheinlich auch. 

Frohe Weihnachten.


----------



## Pintie (26. Dezember 2014)

das gewinde war nicht das problem.
auf der anderen seite wars komplett fest im ausfallende. und dadurch der innere oringe kaputt war konnte sich die achse nicht relativ zur buchse im ausfallende drehen.


----------

